# a few customs



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*a few customs 1 new pic added*

Here guys a few customs






















:wave: JUST ADDED 2 MORE PICS ENJOY TY


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Diggin'm! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

WOW!!! Somebody has been to camera school!!! Good pics, plus the cars look good, doubles the pleasure of looking!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Honda found his illusion setting??? Or was it Mitten's camera?? Good looking trio hounder!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Lights, Action, Camera.....Yeah!!*

Honda,

I see Mighty Mouse is pretty Excited about your Hooters build also!!
Love it!!

Hey those flames look good on the hood and Christine is one Wicked car herself!! 

Christine is one Cool & Bad Ass Movie.  & :beatdeadhorse:

Bob...do what I do (if your ass is bad just beat it) LOL...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WAY COOL honda


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Fine work there H27... You know we like to SEE them. Keep up the good work. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

bobhch said:


> Honda,
> 
> I see Mighty Mouse is pretty Excited about your Hooters build also!!
> Love it!!
> ...


"Thought" Christine w/ "RED"...not "Orange"... ?????//
(i know, it's the camera...had 2 rib Honda :thumbsup

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*very cool 27*

the yellow chev looks fine with the flame stripes!! paint work is perfect . keep,em comming d


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Kool stuff. :thumbsup:

(can't go wrong with Hooters)


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Very Nice set of Rides.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Honda, Did you really go to camera school?? Or did ya cheat and buy a new camera?  Nice work!!! With the custom work and the camera!! pig


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*1 more custom*

here guys heres 2 more pics 4 u to enjoy


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool - Can't go wrong with The King.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Honda I hope you race the Heck outta this car....Yeah!!*

Honda that is the best kind of Blue car in the world...Richard Petty #43!!

:woohoo:

Bob...I'm saving my allowance up for STP decals too...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Only thing I see wrong is yellow and blue tires...really??? Do they leave black marks when ya take off... RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

GO PETTY!!!! very cool


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are them fancy "Hoosier Gerbil Paws" tires Randy!! :lol::tongue:


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

nice Honda


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Honda - Sweet CARS!

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Some Great looking cars & the 43 Torino. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: .RL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Who's "Richard Petty"????? :freak::thumbsup:

what...no more Movie / TV cars????:freak::drunk:

oh wait, "Christine".... ok u'r forgiven ....:drunk:

pull'n u'r chain.. ALL r GREAT JOBS "D":thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Honda, Now all ya gotta do is find cars that are a tad bit shorter, so they will fit in the picture!!  Just kidding! pig


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*added 4 more pics*

ok guys i just added 4 more pics




























there enjoy these.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Well looky here...*

Didn't even notice these new ones until I had time to sit and surf this AM. These 2 newly posted Torino's are hands down the pick of the litter... Understated color combos remind me of the old days, a few little details painted on, decals are great... and both are sitting on my favorite platform. They're the total package... Good work H27... now run the dang wheels off'em... and keep'em outta the drywall.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I gotta agree with the Dave on this one...As much as I like Chevy's, the Torinos look the best, must be the added stickers on those Fords.  :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM
P.S. And by the way, your pictures are looking much better!!!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Awesome T-Jet Fords you built there Hondarrell :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Its addicting...isnt it.....customizing these lil cars.....
Gotcha now!

Looking good, Honda!
Keep at them! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I'll throw a little love at the Camaros - nice selection of colors, keeping it simple :thumbsup: 

The Torinos are sharp - Lower them a little if you want to keep up with the MOPARs. :tongue::tongue:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Honda I love the color choices on your GO BIG RED Camaros!!

Blue and Yellow Camaros are looking fun to drive too!!

Your Torino t-jets look very Clean and Mean!

Honda you did a great job on these cars Dude!!

Bob...now go race...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

those torinos look excellent, where'd ya get their tattoos at?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*decals*

ok got those decals off ebay i guy had 12 sheets for 45.00 an of them d he had more than 1 group he still might be on there let me get his link 4 u i think they r mev decals. heres his ebay http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbayBeta&MyeBay=&guest=1


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

All the cars look great and the Torinos really stand out probably due to the Nascar memories. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*customs*

back to the top


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

honda27 said:


> back to the top


ok, thats fine.....but add somethin?
Ya got me all excited fer nuffin, Honda!
Show us more cool cars!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

joez870 said:


> ok, thats fine.....but add somethin?
> Ya got me all excited fer nuffin, Honda!
> Show us more cool cars!:thumbsup:


 
Yeah -WTH? :freak:


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*new pic added*

ok guys heres 1 new pic added enjoy.:wave:


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

cool demo cars


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

honda27 said:


> ok guys heres 1 new pic added enjoy.:wave:


Uh....is it invisible? (no pic)


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Great job on the Torinos they look awesome but that Camaro body style is my fav:thumbsup:.


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

joez870 said:


> Uh....is it invisible? (no pic)


check page one.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*customs*

ok added 1 more pic


----------

